# Package bee hauling business



## Matt903 (Apr 8, 2013)

This spring I would like to start hauling packages to sell in my local area, and perhaps north of me. Anyone have any suggestions? Type of trailer? Anything thing at all would be helpful. Anyone have a good package contact in Georgia, Florida, or Alabama. That would most likely be my first concern. 
Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

I did my first haul last year. Good luck on finding bees when you want them. The ones I order came in 1 1/2 months late. Get full deposits and lock your customer in. Because they came in so late I had lots cancellation! And had to find customer for a bunch of packages. An I still keep 30 that had been sold. Need them myself. Did 100 packages in a full size van with a power inverter and fan. My supplier was one of the big name package producers that does a lot of advertising. I was lied to from the minute I order them. 
Trailer wise I have seen everything. With out modification a horse trailer works good, that has some openings in it. Other wise a Dual Axel that way if you have a tire go bad you can limp home on three tires. A boxed cover trailer with out modifications is the worst. I have heard of several loads lost due to heat. 
I hope this helps
PM me if you want more of a ear full
Good luck
David


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

I would get on the phone and try to line up some packages before you get too far along. I think a lot of those guys that resell packages each year order the year before.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Be able and willing to eat a lot of money if the trip south goes even farther south. Have heard of more loads getting baked from improper care than I would like to acknowledge. 

Couple of simple rules to consider
1. No money. No bees. ---------No bees. No money.
2. Heat kills bees.
3. High heat kills more bees.
4. Be prepared for the unexpected to go wrong. Have at least two back up plans for every step you take. 
5. Realize that everything that can go wrong after package installation is liable to be the suppliers fault. 
6. Package bees are not cans of beans on the grocery shelf. Their availability is highly fluid especially if you are not the producer. Make sure the sales are conducted accordingly.
7. Consider this venture a 10 year get rich scheme. Building up a large clientele base and garnering suppliers who perform on time with a great product takes a long time and a lot of effort as you are building a viable reputation.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Honey-4-All, don't forget high temperatures, that kills bees too, like when the reefer unit runs out of diesel.

crazy and wise allec Roland


----------



## papar (Apr 10, 2007)

I have had difficulties getting a reliable date for picking up packages even when reserving a year in advance. I would order 500 packages at one tme and still my dates got moved around. I think the suppliers have so many long time clients that call in favors that if you're the new guy you are at the whim of your supplier. I built a business for years and had Mann Lake move into my back yard and start selling packages out of CA which arrived much earlier then mine could. Most all my business went to them(they were able to market much more effectvely too)- more then 1/2 of my annual income gone. I then focused on producing more nucs and of course now they are selling those too. My point to this rant is that you can't really count to much on customers sticking with you year after year. When spring fever hits, people want there bees and if you can't get them when they want them then they go somewhere else. Seems like everyone is selling packages these days.
If you do haul packages, I'd keep some type of water source with you. If you break down, you could loose thousands of dollars.
Good luck!


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Papar,

Fear not all is not lost.

I am going to bet that Mann Lake was using those packages as a loss leader to get people in the door of the new facility last year. 

If the demand is for the packages then why not produce them instead of B&Ming that they aren't available as wanted? 

Set yourself up a queen operation in the south or Hawaii and have at it!!!!



The best thing in the world that happened to us was getting clobbered by "CCD." Forced us to start raising queens en masse for ourselves as a way to survive and inadvertently opened the door to a million other opportunities.


----------



## papar (Apr 10, 2007)

As I mentioned, they were reserved for when I wanted them but my dates have been moved the last 3 years so yes I am B&Ming. Is the solution to produce them myself, yes I suppose I could OR find another supplier .


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

Paper,
18 years as a dealer/transporter and yes I still get bumped. My supplier takes very good care of me each year. 
More want to be dealers then supplier, and why is that. Suppliers charge $70 a package and dealers sell for $95-$135 a package. How must time does a supplier put into producing a package compare to a dealer selling a package??? 

As a large honey producer, I see it all the time. I work all year and wholesale most my honey off to the small beekeeper for $2.75-3.00 a lb., and they sell it off for $8-$13 a lb. Only wish I could have more time to retail more honey and wholesale less.:scratch:


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

As a producer... the pressure from the buyers side to oversell is definitely there. Each season we work hard on underselling and let the excess chips fall where they may when the time comes to make up packages. We always seem to get rid of all that time allows so I can't understand the need to sting people along with hopes that aren't possible at times if when the weather turns things sour.

Last year we ended up having an extra 800 queens RTG at the same time a fellow package producer decided he had bitten of more than he could chew. Two days after coordinating with his package dealer we arranged to have 800 3's ready and waiting. The nice thing about this route is that I don't have my customers getting jacked around by our overeagerness. Better to be broke and happy with content customers than to have a stab at package riches based on putting customers to the ultimate stretch in the package rack...



On that note: Can we get someone to make a new Barry approved Icon where a beekeeper is on a rack being stretched by hives........? 
Would be appropriate in many situations we discuss here!!!!!!!


----------



## Matt903 (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. Since the post, almost every supplier I have contacted is either sold out already, or wants retail value for their packages. I guess I don't blame them, I am sure they will get it from someone. People are already screaming shortage! shortage! Whether there will be a shortage of bees or not, perception is reality. I guess I will concentrate on selling nucs this year, unless something changes. If anyone knows of a supplier selling packages at wholesale, please pm me.


----------

